# self cleaning nest boxes



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi, anyone here owns that system? saw it on Hermes website http://www.b-hermes.de/en/?Products:Breeding_boxes
thinking about installing something similar to my breeding boxes but first have to figure out what's the best way to do it.
here's what I'm planing to do but don't know if it gonna properly work


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

any ideas?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

No ideas, but that would be awesome!


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.pigeonbidder.com/category/darren_koenen

Go to that link and check out the pics of the lofts for sale. Looks like he did something similar to what you're talking about. I wish I had the mechanical skills to put something like this together. If it turns out not to be that difficult do a step by step for the rest of us.


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

*self cleaning nest boxs*

They use that system of cleaning in BIG chicken egg hoses catcher belts are 3 to 4 foot across houses are 400 foot long 4 rows of cages on each belt. 2 belts per house.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

thx 
for sure I'm making it when breeding season ends, looks like easy to do
do anyone knows where I can buy those belts? I need it 36" wide and around 45' long


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

They aren't belts, heavy duty rolls of plastic glued togeather at an angle and over lapped


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

VERY interesting ceee0237!! Here are my initial thoughts...

Can you put the motor at the top? Solution to motor or motor housing getting caked up with debris... 

Can you put the scraper at the bottom? Solution to dust and debris becoming more airborne as it floats down do to gravity pull.

Wonderful idea!! Would love to hear how well it works. Good luck!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds like some smart suggestions Silver Wings makes. Can't wait to see the finished product. With what I've seen, I'm sure it will come out perfect. Yours in sport - Nick


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe just a hand crank on the end of the rollers, for a forward and reverse action if needed, to start with to simplify, and a common large enclosed tube to deliver droppings from belt cleaner-knife edge- pieces to bucket, to keep airborne debri dust down. also maybe a strong screen like no-seeum screen would make a good conveyor belt, overlapped and glued together.


----------

